

Are computers coming up with answers we cannot understand? - mathattack
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/04/are-computer-coming-up-with-answers-we-cannot-understand.html

======
mathattack
During my undergrad days, I recall this potential problem as a critique of
numerical analysis. It was stated as, "There is limited benefit of proving
something if we don't also know WHY it is so."

